# Sexing D. tinctorius



## ctenosaur (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello,

I am relatively new to keeping frogs, but not to reptiles and amphibians. I have kept and bred Varanus, Phelsuma, and other genera for many years. Anyway, I am attempting to determine the sexes of some frogs I obtained last fall in a trade for some _Phelsuma klemmeri_ I produced. My wife and I are preparing to put our house on the market, so I'm trying to determine the sexes in case I decide to sell them so I don't put the frogs through the stress of being shuffled around during some remodeling, moving, building, etc. I hate the thought of that because I really like the frogs and would like to breed them. Before I even get there, I'd like to figure out the sexes of the frogs. My guesses are just that, based on pictures of toe pads I have been looking at.

D. tinctorius "azureus" 

I do not keep these frogs together presently, but placed them together for comparison in a large Sterilite box. I think I am looking at a male and a female, but it could be two males. 





































D. tinctorius "Powder Blue" - I believe I have two males

Male?






































The other one-Male?




























Thank you!


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Side shots of the azureus would help (body shape is another characteristic that helps in sexing), but from what I can see you probably have a pair, and the powder blues do both appear male.


----------

